# Welche Pflanzen für den Miniteich?



## Die Fia (30. Apr. 2013)

Leider muss ich einige Pflanzen in meinem Miniteich (Faß) ersetzen, da es in den letzten 2 Wintern immer komplett durchgeforen war und einige Pflanzen das nicht überlebt haben.

Welche Pflanzen sind günstig? Der Miniteich faßt 120 l.

Diese Pflanzen (habe ich gelesen) sind für sehr kleine Teich gedacht. Wie sind Euere Erfahrungen?

__ Calla palustris                           Schweinsohr
Caltha palustris                         Sumpf - Dotterblume
Hydrocharis morsus-ranae        __ Froschbiss
Lysichiton americanus              Gelbe __ Scheinkalla 
Lysichiton camtschatcense       Weisse Scheinkalla
Mimulus luteus                          __ Gelbe Gauklerblume 
Mimulus cupreus                       __ Rote Gauklerblume 
Myosotis rehsteineri                  Bodensee Vergissmeinnicht
Pontederia cordata                    __ Hechtkraut 
Anemopsis californica 
Aponogeton distachyos             __ Wasserähre

In meinen Fass befinden sich __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Froschlöffel (rundes Blatt), __ Iris und __ Bachbunge. Die Pflanzen stehen in runden Pflanztüten in einem Substrat aus wenig Lehm und Kies.

LG Die Fia


----------



## zahnfee (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für den Miniteich?*

Hallo Fia,

Ich habe einen 145 l Miniteich, der auch schon mal komplett durchfriert. Bei mir wächst:

__ Sumpfdotterblume 
brennender __ Hahnenfuß
vietnamesischer __ Wasserfenchel 
__ Froschlöffel 
__ Zwergbinse 
__ Lilien 
__ gelbe Gauklerblume
Mini Seerose Perry´s Baby Red (drinnen überwintern)

Unterwasser
flutender __ Wasserhahnenfuß 
__ Nadelkraut 
aufrechter __ Merk (neu eingesetzt)

Zu den anderen Pflanzen kann ich dir leider nichts sagen (keine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht).


----------



## Die Fia (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für den Miniteich?*

Danke Cindy für Deine Vorschläge.Kennt sonst noch wer die von mir genannten Pflanzen?

Wie viele Pflanzen kann ich denn in das Fass setzen und wie viele davon sollten Unterwasserpflanzen sein?

Wo bestellt Ihr Eure Pflanzen?

Fragen über Fragen.....


----------



## zahnfee (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für den Miniteich?*

Schau mal schöne Beispiele:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36193/?q=pflanzen+miniteich
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2762
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36201

Hier bestelle ich:

http://www.nymphaion.de/shop/

Topqualität! 

Ich mußte bzw. muß auch ein bisschen ausprobieren, was in meinem Mini gut wächst und zuverlässig winterhart ist.


----------



## Die Fia (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für den Miniteich?*

So, nun möchte ich noch zu den bestehenden Pflanzen bstellen:

__ Seekanne
__ Hechtkraut
__ Eidechsenschwanz
__ Pfeilkraut
Nadelsimse
Sumpfvergíssmeinnicht
Tannenwedel

Ist das in Ordnung oder zu viel?


----------



## zahnfee (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für den Miniteich?*

Sorry...ich schon wieder.  

Der __ Eidechsenschwanz ist nicht 100% ig winterhart. Bei mir is letztes Jahr nur ein kümmerlicher Rest übrig geblieben. Mal sehen, ob er dieses Jahr wiederkommt!...

Vielleicht melden sich ja noch Andere zu Wort.


----------



## Die Fia (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für den Miniteich?*

So, nach dem heutigen Planzenzukauf sind jetzt im Fass:

__ Sumpfdotterblume
__ Froschlöffel (rundes Blatt)
__ Iris
__ Bachbunge
Sumpfdickblatt
Gelbbunter Zwergkalmus
__ Hechtkraut
__ Scheinkalla weiß
Tannenwedel
__ Wasserpest

Nun werde ich ja sehen was sich gut entwickelt. Wenn es doch zu viele Pflanzen sind, werde ich noch ein kleines Fass dazu stellen.


----------

